# Road rage.....how about parking lot rage?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was a participant in one today. Not proud of myself, but it is what it is.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Confession is good for the soul. (Just ask any Catholic.)
So, what happened?

Did you shoot out his tires? Destroy his mirrors? Rip off his rear bumper? Steal his girlfriend? Kick his dog?

Don't leave us quivering here in suspense.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Confession maybe good for the soul but can be bad for your freedom. It is okay to plead the fifth. (or at least take a couple of belts out of it)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't commit any criminal action. My wife wanted to run a few errands. I told her that I would take her. One stop was at a "Sprouts" store, kind of an all-natural (health food) products retailer. 

It's a new store and has a large parking lot. I let her off right in front of the entrance, and I then proceeded to find a parking space. It wasn't all that busy, but everyone likes to park as close to the front of the store as they can. 

I drove a short distance, and found a space approx. in the middle of the lot. I pulled into the space so that the front of our car was facing out of the space. No car to my right or to my left. I was parked right in the middle of my space. But, there was a parked car two spaces over to my left.

I was there about 10-15 min., when an older four-door Volvo sedan, all beat to Hell, slowly came cruising down in front of me. He came to a stop and looked at the space to my left. The car in the space next to the one he was looking at, was parked on the white line, making for a tight fit. 

The Volvo slowly began to pull into the space. I couldn't frigging believe it. At one time, the driver-side of the car came so close to the left-front of mine, I thought he was going to hit me. All I could do was sit and wait.

Surprisingly enough, he didn't hit me. When he pulled into the space, I was sure that he would then back out some, and then pull into the space further to his right. He didn't!!

So....I'm sitting there, looking out my driver window and estimating the distance between my car door and his to be about 18". He was close enough that I could have reached out my window and touched his car. 

I was kind of shocked that he was going to park as he did. He sat there for a few seconds, gathering up some items from his front seat. I'm thinking, okay, all is cool as long as he doesn't get out and hit my car door. He opens his door, and SURE ENOUGH, he hits mine. My window is about 1/2 the way down. I say to him, watch your door please. He says I didn't damage your car. I then reply, how in the Hell would you know, you haven't even looked at my door. He doesn't say anything and begins to walk to the rear of his car, hitting my rear view mirror with his hip and folding it backwards. 

As he's walking away, I say that any person with any f*****g common sense wouldn't have tried to park where he did. He then stops, turns around and says f**k you. He says something about me being rude and placing more value on my car than I do to other people. I then say have you taken a good look at the POS car you're driving? I then say, it's guys like you that park in lots and damage other's cars because you don't give a damn about other people's property. We continued to exchange words and he kept running off at the mouth. I finally told him that if I had to get out of my car, he'd really regret that. 

He then said, fine, I'll just get in my car and move to another space. He did so w/o striking my driver door again. He backs out, drives away and then pulls into a space directly behind me. He then goes into the store. I get out and check my door. No damage. I'm pretty well worked up by now, and wanted nothing to do with being parked in front of his car. I pull out and into a space the next isle over. I pull around and into the space so that I can keep any eye on his car, just in case he came back out before my wife did. 

As I was sitting there, the right rear tire on his car was one of the emergency spare tire types. The windshield was cracked in 3-4 places, and one headlight was missing. Most, if not all, body trim was either missing, or hanging at strange angles. The car could not have been worth more than $300-400, tops. People with vehicles like that, usually don't have insurance on them, according to my experience. 

Anyways, my wife comes out and says sorry it took so long. I said, yeah, me too. She then asks what I mean. I tell her. I point the car out to her, and she says it even looks like trouble. 

As we were driving away, she asked me if I killed the guy. I said no, but if looks could kill, then yes. 

I don't feel proud of how I responded, but I'm so damn tired of stupid people, I couldn't help myself. I do feel that I restrained myself enough, so that I didn't feel the need to get out of my car. If I had gotten out of my car, I really don't know what would have occurred. I'm just glad I didn't.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks. It was instructive, to read about your feelings and actions.

In truth, I admire your restraint.

I agree that it was very likely that he was an uninsured driver in an uninsured vehicle.
He cares so much for his fellow man that he drives a junker that is mechanically deficient (that tire, and maybe more), while leaving the people whom he continually menaces completely unprotected from him.
And, he is arrogant. (In my book, that's an even worse crime than driving an uninsured junkmobile.)


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad it didn't escalate and no one got hurt.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

i have to agree with you, people like that clearly don't give a crap about anything or anyone else's property or person. This is one of the biggest problems in America nowadays in my opinion. People have gotten to the point where many believe that they have no responsibility for anything. They don't care about their own property, in many instances because it's given to them or purchased with funds given to them, so why should they care about anyone else's property? Sad but true mindset promoted by the social liberals the past 40 years. He had no consideration for anything other than wanting to park his POS car somewhere and get into the store. Didn't matter to him if he inconvenienced you or damaged your property, that was of no significance to him. In my opinion, he deserved to be dragged out behind the woodshed and taught a few lessons, but then you would probably have been arrested and he'd have sued you. Sad situation we live in nowadays. Good for you that you didn't allow it to escalate any further.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> i have to agree with you, people like that clearly don't give a crap about anything or anyone else's property or person.
> 
> <snippage!>


OR (just to play Devil's Advocate) he couldn't afford a better car or a new tire because his wife/daughter/ whoever is suffering from some dread disease and all of his savings have gone into trying to keep them healthy and alive. It happens, y'know.

But, judging from his opening the door into p'trooper's without even looking, you are probably right. Or somewhere in the middle.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

People are different in the x...x rage area, and I am a laid-back guy - but that experience could easily have escalated. Once the anger has sent signals to the 'brain stem', and the ball of rage begins to build in the 'center of mass'... You did well, Trooper.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> OR (just to play Devil's Advocate) he couldn't afford a better car or a new tire because his wife/daughter/ whoever is suffering from some dread disease and all of his savings have gone into trying to keep them healthy and alive. It happens, y'know.


That's part of the problem. Everybody being willing to excuse all kinds of uncalled for behavior because the other person may have been having a "bad day". Yes, I understand everyone has a bad day now and then, but it still doesn't justify complete disregard of respect for other's . Doesn't give anyone free license to be out of control. I'm glad it didn't escalate, just saying that the offending POS driver could have exercised a little consideration also. Like he could have said, "gee , I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hit your car. Let me see if there is any damage and i'll take care of it." but no, he just blows it off as if it's Paratroopers fault for his car being parked in the wrong spot creating a parking problem for this Jackass when he pulled in. Plus the Jackass hits Paratroopers mirror and folds it over when he walks by without even a "sorry, man". Utter disregard for anyone else. A little consideration would have gone a long way.

(ps, you know I have to disagree with your bleeding heart liberal position. lol)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> <snip Right-Wing condescention...  >
> 
> (ps, you know I have to disagree with your bleeding heart liberal position. lol)


 Yeah - I know.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Two issues here other than the detailed description that adds to my opinion...
One issue is the over confidence a person has in their personal rights under the law. And for those who carry, some are more confident in escalating their rights under the law... I don't mean drawing a weapon, but pushing the issue further because of your confidence.

I think everyone has been down this road, more than once. People with different priorities put less emphasis on their car then others.. its obvious by the different levels of care you see in parking lots by the people who drive them...

From my experience, the grief and high blood pressure that comes from confrontation, is not worth the effort. Roll over ?? Be a PussyCat ?? be less than a man?? If you don't roll over to the small stuff, be a pussy cat when its much easier to be a pissed off lion, be a tiny man??? allow the stupid person to win??? you can easily move from smart to stupid in a second... proof of this , is when a confrontation like this is over, your blood pressure is up and your heart is pounding.. pushing the limits can only result in injury, or litigation.. So why escalate it.. ?? so you can be a macho man, over a parking spot.... I think you are a bigger man by walking away.. This is just stupidity at work...and if you buy into it , you are as stupid as he is...
This has nothing to do with a physical assault or a threat, a mugging, or attempted robbery. 

I was in a store the other day in the express line,, in front of me was a guy with two items ( a big guy 5'5'', and about 300 lbs.. too fat to tie his shows and looked like he hadn't had a bath in a month...) the guy in front of him had 21 items, and the express line says 12 items or less.. 

the fat guy in front of me was running his mouth to me , about the guy in front of him... I could see he was all worked up... one of those under his breath, pounding his chest about teaching this ignorant POS how not to be rude... he was going on and on... I said to him calm down, its small potatoes... I said the grocery store will not do anything about it, because they don't want their cashers to be confrontational. I know this because I asked the manager of the store, How do they address this issue. I asked the question a few months ago.. 

Anyway this guy in front of me was making all types of profane remarks half under his breath and toward me.. he said someone she teach this guy a lesson, and I said .. Well there he is .. go teach him a lesion... he did not know what to say.. but getting worked up over a five minute inconvenience is certainly not worth the effort.

IN the case of the parking lot and the car, any damage is culpable. Today everyone has a cell phone. rather than being confrontational.. take a few photos.. the guy, the car, the position and the license plate.. with evidence of potential damage. it will back off almost anyone who could care less about your property.

The End
Glad that you kept your cool.. if you had not . the issue would have been much more of a head ache

Bill aka ET


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wasn't calling for anyone to escalate a minor issue like that, what I was pointing out is that issues like that arise due to a lack of consideration for anything other than oneself. I would never draw down for any reason other than to defend myself or my family. Absent that, everything else can be fixed. Now if someone else had come along and hauled this guy behind the woodshed, I would have said good, he got what he deserved, but it wouldn't have been me over something so trivial. However, I have often considered applying to a law school and trying to pass the bar so I can start suing the crap out of people like that. Not to drain them, but to teach them a societal lesson. I may try to get a geriatric scholarship in a few years when I can retire.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> OR (just to play Devil's Advocate) he couldn't afford a better car or a new tire because his wife/daughter/ whoever is suffering from some dread disease and all of his savings have gone into trying to keep them healthy and alive. It happens, y'know.
> 
> But, judging from his opening the door into p'trooper's without even looking, you are probably right. Or somewhere in the middle.


Yeah......I'm sure that's why he was driving the kind of car that he was. :blah:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah......I'm sure that's why he was driving the kind of car that he was. :blah:


Hey, I drove a 6 year old (when I got it) VW Fox for 10 years because it was all I could afford. We don't all have well-paid jobs and fat pension funds, y'know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
You should see how some people behave at car shows. I had an incident where this women was allowing her 3 kids to jump up and down on the running boards of my car putting their greasy fingers all over it and yanking on the door handles. I asked the kids to please get off the car. They turned around and looked at me and continued. So naturally I yelled at them to *get the hell of the car*. The mother turned around looked at me and said that if I didn't want people to "look" at my car I should just leave it in the garage. I was dumbfounded that this women was bringing up her kids to not respect other peoples property. I told her that the car was not a jungle gym and asked her how she would like it if I came over to her house after stepping in a pile of dog shit and dragging it all over her living room rug. She just gave me a dirty look grabbed her kids and left. Unbelievable! When I go to the supermarket I park as far away as possible mostly to avoid shopping cart damage that's another issue unto itself. Once at a home improvement store this man just unloaded a lumber cart got in his truck and took off. Well the parking lot was sloped and the lumber cart rolled about 200 ft. down hill and right into the side of another parked truck. Luckily the truck that got hit was pretty beat up to begin with, but that cart could have hit any vehicle, it wasn't guided.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> You should see how some people behave at car shows. I had an incident where this women was allowing her 3 kids to jump up and down on the running boards of my car putting their greasy fingers all over it and yanking on the door handles. I asked the kids to please get off the car. They turned around and looked at me and continued. So naturally I yelled at them to *get the hell of the car*. The mother turned around looked at me and said that if I didn't want people to "look" at my car I should just leave it in the garage. I was dumbfounded that this women was bringing up her kids to not respect other peoples property. I told her that the car was not a jungle gym and asked her how she would like it if I came over to her house after stepping in a pile of dog shit and dragging it all over her living room rug. She just gave me a dirty look grabbed her kids and left. Unbelievable! When I go to the supermarket I park as far away as possible mostly to avoid shopping cart damage that's another issue unto itself. Once at a home improvement store this man just unloaded a lumber cart got in his truck and took off. Well the parking lot was sloped and the lumber cart rolled about 200 ft. down hill and right into the side of another parked truck. Luckily the truck that got hit was pretty beat up to begin with, but that cart could have hit any vehicle, it wasn't guided.


That ^^ No matter his reason for driving his POS (and the jury is still out on that) he had no reason to be such a Richard about it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
On the other side of the coin I've seen young children at car shows telling their siblings to not touch or handle any of the cars. There is hope! In shopping centers people are just too damn lazy to return their carts or at least place them where they won't damage other vehicles. No wonder so many people are out of shape. A little bit of consideration would indeed make the world a better place.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> On the other side of the coin I've seen young children at car shows telling their siblings to not touch or handle any of the cars. There is hope! In shopping centers people are just too damn lazy to return their carts or at least place them where they won't damage other vehicles. No wonder so many people are out of shape. A little bit of consideration would indeed make the world a better place.


Oh, believe me, I've seen it. One motor-head boy is great for keeping his sisters in line. His little brother watched and learned early. 

On the other hand, I watched a woman at a friend's house, in her bikini, covered in tanning oil and bug repellant, lean on the side of a Sunbeam Tiger with original paint and then walk away leaving leg-prints about 18" long. An hour later, all of the deep blue paint had bubbled off.... Folks don't think - or care.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> .. Folks don't think - or care.


that, my friend, is postulate #1 for today's world.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
Watching those women are you?. Is that why you're into boats and the water? But leaning on the Sunbeam? I've seen people spilling soda from their "big gulps" all over show cars while they were too busy BSing. Soda also does wonders on paint. I have to say for the most part people are pretty respectful but it only takes one careless incident to damage someones property. It especially hurts when you've poured your heart and soul into restoring a car. I had my cars in a movie,the remake of "Mildred Pierce" on HBO. I would never do that again these people just did not give a shit, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Hey, I drove a 6 year old (when I got it) VW Fox for 10 years because it was all I could afford. We don't all have well-paid jobs and fat pension funds, y'know.


The Volvo I spoke of, wasn't just an old car. It was a rolling piece of shit, that most likely had numerous equip. / safety issues. I was a cop for 30 yrs. I know what constitutes a safe vehicle, and what doesn't.

I could have cared less about the car he drove. What I did care about, was his lack of concern for the property of others, and his attitude, once confronted about it.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

quick story.. A few years back, I was at the grocery store, and saw a women parked next to me, putting groceries in her trunk and used my car to rest her large pocket book.. I stealthfully walked up and grabbed her pocket book and threw it about 50 feet in the air, in the next isle and about 4 or five cars down... I got in my car and drove off.. she was absolutely stunned... she pretended to take down my license plate, or (maybe she did )... I never heard a word from anyone... 
one other time a lady put two bags of groceries on the trunk of my car.... I did the same thing there... never heard a word about that incident either.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Oh, believe me, I've seen it. One motor-head boy is great for keeping his sisters in line. His little brother watched and learned early.
> 
> On the other hand, I watched a woman at a friend's house, in her bikini, covered in tanning oil and bug repellant, lean on the side of a Sunbeam Tiger with original paint and then walk away leaving leg-prints about 18" long. An hour later, all of the deep blue paint had bubbled off.... Folks don't think - or care.


This is why I avoid houses where there are women in bikinis.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> This is why I avoid houses where there are women in bikinis.


Yeah. Me, too...
I prefer them nude.

"What? You let your women wear clothes?" -an alien character in a later Star Trek spinoff


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

EvilTwin said:


> quick story.. A few years back, I was at the grocery store, and saw a women parked next to me, putting groceries in her trunk and used my car to rest her large pocket book.. I stealthfully walked up and grabbed her pocket book and threw it about 50 feet in the air, in the next isle and about 4 or five cars down... I got in my car and drove off.. she was absolutely stunned... she pretended to take down my license plate, or (maybe she did )... I never heard a word from anyone...
> one other time a lady put two bags of groceries on the trunk of my car.... I did the same thing there... never heard a word about that incident either.


A little aggressive there, ET? Surely a simple "Hey, would you mind?" would have done the trick without risking breaking anything.

Sheesh - some people!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good thing she didn't set a car seat carrier w/child on your trunk.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

No I don't think so.. I have a right to take my car anywhere and not have it abused or scratched by " Anyone "


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Good thing she didn't set a car seat carrier w/child on your trunk.


but I would have blocker her car from leaving, took a few pictures and called the police...


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

IM guessing you guys drive and are as considerate of others property as the guy who parked too close, just rude, stupid, and inconsiderate, you would have to be pretty dumb to put your child on someone else's car trunk./ or stupid enough to put your pocket book or groceries on nice car.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Evil Twin,

I'm somewhat of a curmudgeon myself, but I'll have to say you have me beat. I can picture myself doing the same thing, but just like in the movies, I wake up and realize it was just wishful thinking. 
Also, as a concealed carrying citizen, I'm forced to act a lot nicer than I really am.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

EvilTwin said:


> IM guessing you guys drive and are as considerate of others property as the guy who parked too close, just rude, stupid, and inconsiderate,
> 
> <snippage!>


Oh, so throwing her pocketbook across the car park wasn't rude, stupid or inconsiderate (or childish, for that matter?) Same for the groceries someone had just spent good money on?

Who is inconsiderate here?


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Oh, so throwing her pocketbook across the car park wasn't rude, stupid or inconsiderate (or childish, for that matter?) Same for the groceries someone had just spent good money on?
> 
> Who is inconsiderate here?


she made the mistake, not me.... I bet she will never put her crap on someone else's property again. I could care less what she paid for those groceries, obviously she did not care about my property...


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

funny how everyone in my Corvette forum, fully understood, and was empathetic, to the rudeness that some people exhibit while in public.. I only gave them a little bit of their own medicine.. I did Nothing to them for them to be rude.....to me... 
they did however do something rude to me, to begin with.
BTW I would do it again in an instant...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never owned an expensive or fancy vehicle......ever. No sports cars, no collector cars, no high-priced luxury cars.

But....of all the vehicles I have owned, I cared for them. I didn't beat them up, I didn't neglect them, and I didn't let them go to Hell.

And, not once, not a single frigging time, have I opened a car door of mine into one of another's. *NOT ONCE!!
*
If my car doesn't fit comfortably into a parking space, I don't park there. I move on and find one that will.

Truth be told, I spend a lot of time sitting in my car while my wife shops. She prefers it that way, and so do I. Having spent all that time in a parked car, has allowed me to witness many acts that others commit while attempting to park. Many times, I was a witness to someone damaging another's car, and I went to the trouble of leaving my name / number, as well as the guilty parties license number, make and model of car, as well as what occurred. I said to call me if needed. I've been to small claims court three times in the last 15 yrs. or so, on behalf of someone who's car was damaged.

I not only care about my own car, but that of others as well, if I happen to be a witness to any damage.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I've never owned an expensive or fancy vehicle......ever. No sports cars, no collector cars, no high-priced luxury cars.
> 
> But....of all the vehicles I have owned, I cared for them. I didn't beat them up, I didn't neglect them, and I didn't let them go to Hell.
> 
> ...


Your thoughts are very rational. The same as many others I know including myself .. I keep all my tools, guns and personal property, cameras cars, house and landscape etc all in perfect order... I too respect anyone's cars ,no matter how new or old they are..
ON the automotive forum I've over seen for the least 13 years I tell peo0ple to park smart.... and not park stupid.. taking up two spots is parking stupid.. its called respect for other peoples property,, obviously something some of the members here can not get their hand a round...
If you keep something nice it does not give any one the right to disrespect you property because they don't respect their own.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

here is a smart parking spot.. on the end with a cement island on the left, and angled spot with more room then other spots. a Pole in front to keep people from backing into me.. I never park next to a 2 door car because the doors are ten inches longer. I take my car anywhere, but do park smart.. and expect everyone to respect my property..as I respect theirs.

BY this is my favorite spot at this grocery store, there are six of these spots available... and this is the spot where one of those two incidence occurred..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

EvilTwin said:


> here is a smart parking spot.. on the end with a cement island on the left, and angled spot with more room then other spots. a Pole in front to keep people from backing into me.. I never park next to a 2 door car because the doors are ten inches longer. I take my car anywhere, but do park smart.. and expect everyone to respect my property..as I respect theirs.
> 
> BY this is my favorite spot at this grocery store, there are six of these spots available... and this is the spot where one of those two incidence occurred..


Nice car and good parking tips.

It might seem silly to some, but when I pull into a parking lot, I'm already thinking about a good spot to park in. Door dings are pretty much inevitable. But, when I'm sitting in my car, each and every one is accountable.

You ding my car and *we are *going to have a conversation. :smt021


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

T


EvilTwin said:


> here is a smart parking spot.. on the end with a cement island on the left, and angled spot with more room then other spots. a Pole in front to keep people from backing into me.. I never park next to a 2 door car because the doors are ten inches longer. I take my car anywhere, but do park smart.. and expect everyone to respect my property..as I respect theirs.
> 
> BY this is my favorite spot at this grocery store, there are six of these spots available... and this is the spot where one of those two incidence occurred..


I fully agree. I sometimes get my wife really mad because I will not take any parking space 
I go round n round sometimes before I find the right parking space.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I park far away from everyone... i like the extra exercise. Everyone tends to park as close as they can... I park as far away as I can.

Fyi... this is my 1000th post, hello senior member status! 

Only took 2 years, lol.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> T
> 
> I fully agree. I sometimes get my wife really mad because I will not take any parking space
> I go round n round sometimes before I find the right parking space.


 With six of these spaces available.. I usually will wait for one of them... being retired, I know when the store is not too crowded.. If I'm not comfortable with a spot I just wont park... you can find a smart spot at almost any parking lot... I would never park out in the boon docks... I do not want my car out where there is no foot traffic, where cowards can show off. to their friends. for a laugh.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I park far away from everyone... i like the extra exercise. Everyone tends to park as close as they can... I park as far away as I can.
> 
> Fyi... this is my 1000th post, hello senior member status!
> 
> Only took 2 years, lol.


IN my experience and the feed back I get from the 5 million member Corvette forum is that parking out in the boonies tells people that you think your car is special and don't want anyone to mess with it.. it draws the attention of the wrong element.. I would rather park in a smart spot up close where there are a lot of people around where cowards would fear to do what they do with people viewing their every move.. Many people have this logic, but once your car gets abused out there with no one around including security cameras.. or you are so far out the security cameras are not effective, You wont want to park out there again.. I try to make my car as inconspicuous as I can by parking it around other cars.. funny thing is from what I have observed from most people is they seem to take more care when around my car.. and I can only say this when IM not in the car but close enough to observe some close activity.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

here is an example of parking dumb


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Been working well so far.... no scratches from swinging purses or dents from runaway carts or dents from people with giant SUV's that don't know how to back up. I think a lot of it depends where you live and how much traffic is in your area & businesses. I live in a heavily populated urban area where my previous cars/trucks have been dinged and scratched from the busy end of the parking lot... i'm also not rolling in a Vette. I have nice car... but not a show Vette. 

In your pic above... i'd assume the Vette took 2 spots and the Jeep tried to make a point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I was a participant in one today. Not proud of myself, but it is what it is.


Haven't we all been there! How I wish I had been more becoming in many of my dealings. At least you know what it is and can make mental notes for the next encounter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> I park far away from everyone... i like the extra exercise. Everyone tends to park as close as they can... I park as far away as I can.
> 
> Fyi... this is my 1000th post, hello senior member status!
> 
> Only took 2 years, lol.


You do know, that once you become a senior member, you have to buy everyone a beer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Y


TAPnRACK said:


> I park far away from everyone... i like the extra exercise. Everyone tends to park as close as they can... I park as far away as I can.
> 
> Fyi... this is my 1000th post, hello senior member status!
> 
> Only took 2 years, lol.


Congrats on the 1000 posts, 
Looking forward to reading your next 1000.
Thanks :smt023


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> You do know, that once you become a senior member, you have to buy everyone a beer.


More than happy to... anyone up for a road trip to Detroit to get that beer?, lol.

...and thanks Pic for the kind words.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> More than happy to... anyone up for a road trip to Detroit to get that beer?, lol.


Detroit? :smt107


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's actually not that bad once you get past the crime, drugs and gunfire, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

EvilTwin said:


> here is an example of parking dumb


Taking two parking spots (corvette) sometimes invites actions like this.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK:


> I park far away from everyone... i like the extra exercise. Everyone tends to park as close as they can... I park as far away as I can.


You and me both it ain't worth the aggravation!


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Been working well so far.... no scratches from swinging purses or dents from runaway carts or dents from people with giant SUV's that don't know how to back up. I think a lot of it depends where you live and how much traffic is in your area & businesses. I live in a heavily populated urban area where my previous cars/trucks have been dinged and scratched from the busy end of the parking lot... i'm also not rolling in a Vette. I have nice car... but not a show Vette.
> 
> In your pic above... i'd assume the Vette took 2 spots and the Jeep tried to make a point.


Yes the Vette took two spots..if you are happy out there in the boonies , then what works for you works... If your vehicle is too in your face, people get jealous and want to retaliate as if your success is somehow their failure. If you segregate a High value vehicle away from cameras eyes and other people , some one will want to abuse it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree in regards to exotic or high end cars. Mine goes from the garage at home to the lot of the station and back home most days. We take the wife's Honda for most out-and-about trips. 

I remember in the early 90's a big thing was collecting Cadillac, Mercedes etc hood ornaments (spring loaded ones that stuck out of the hood).... probably one of the reasons we don't see em' on cars anymore. People are usually jealous of others successes or hard work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. Confession is good for the soul. (Just ask any Catholic.)
> So, what happened?
> 
> Did you shoot out his tires? Destroy his mirrors? Rip off his rear bumper? Steal his girlfriend? Kick his dog?
> ...


Paratrooper thinks he's slick, putting out that hook line n sinker.lol 
Very nice opening. Better then then the Ding Dongs


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

EvilTwin said:


> quick story.. A few years back, I was at the grocery store, and saw a women parked next to me, putting groceries in her trunk and used my car to rest her large pocket book.. I stealthfully walked up and grabbed her pocket book and threw it about 50 feet in the air, in the next isle and about 4 or five cars down... I got in my car and drove off.. she was absolutely stunned... she pretended to take down my license plate, or (maybe she did )... I never heard a word from anyone...
> one other time a lady put two bags of groceries on the trunk of my car.... I did the same thing there... never heard a word about that incident either.


Evil Twin that kind of response could get you killed in Metro Atlanta. People have little respect for your property and even less for your life. If they had a violent companion that suddenly got involved and you were forced to use deadly force to defend yourself it would not go well for you in court.

I hear your frustration with such inconsiderate behavior but I have to be extremely careful of things like that when I am armed. Things can get out of hand really, really fast. People who abuse my car piss me off. I'm ready to fight at the drop of a hat. Soooooo if I chose to use your response and it escalated to deadly force (or even a slap in the face) then I wind up in jail.

I like my freedom more than I hate parking lot jerks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Paratrooper thinks he's slick, putting out that hook line n sinker.lol
> Very nice opening. Better then then the Ding Dongs


Who.....me? Popcornsmilie


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> Evil Twin that kind of response could get you killed in Metro Atlanta. People have little respect for your property and even less for your life. If they had a violent companion that suddenly got involved and you were forced to use deadly force to defend yourself it would not go well for you in court.
> 
> I hear your frustration with such inconsiderate behavior but I have to be extremely careful of things like that when I am armed. Things can get out of hand really, really fast. People who abuse my car piss me off. I'm ready to fight at the drop of a hat. Soooooo if I chose to use your response and it escalated to deadly force (or even a slap in the face) then I wind up in jail.
> 
> I like my freedom more than I hate parking lot jerks.


while your point is well taken, you cant equate someone tossing a couple bags of groceries with a response of a life threat... one does not justify the other.. I already know that discharge of a weapon in civilian life is usually a lose lose situation.. although in 2 different incidences... I had to draw and aimed at two different threats of personal injury with the green light in my head to use deadly force... I was able to defuse both situations without the use of deadly force.... But I do appreciate your input... your response to my actions were more appropriate then my actions... in those two cases... the very thing that some people recognize is that carrying a weapon does not make them invincible.. while personal injury to my self or my family is a very high priority, I don't take personal property destruction lightly... certainly not with lethal force... but I do have to keep protection of my property in the proper context... Again I thank you for your perspective.. 
Bill aka ET


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Bill. I have a really short temper where cars are concerned so your story really intrigued me. I got in over my head once....Thank God no one was hurt. But it was bad....really, really bad. Now I am very wary of my anger. 

Way to go on diffusing the situations. I am committing my life to avoidance and deescalation.

On a side note we had a similar situation in Atlanta over the summer and the lady had a very dangerous man in the car with her. He attacked. Was not pretty.

Anyway, thanks for sharing the story. 

Regards

Keith


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You all think I'm a bit touchy about my cars, you don't even want to know about my motorcycles. :smt066


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

One of the reasons I come to these forums is to constantly share my experiences and also to see other points of view so I can hone my life responses to problems..

the idea really is, how to deescalate things that effect your life..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Y


EvilTwin said:


> quick story.. A few years back, I was at the grocery store, and saw a women parked next to me, putting groceries in her trunk and used my car to rest her large pocket book.. I stealthfully walked up and grabbed her pocket book and threw it about 50 feet in the air, in the next isle and about 4 or five cars down... I got in my car and drove off.. she was absolutely stunned... she pretended to take down my license plate, or (maybe she did )... I never heard a word from anyone...
> one other time a lady put two bags of groceries on the trunk of my car.... I did the same thing there... never heard a word about that incident either.


If there happened to be a police officer that witnessed you physically, maliciously throw the persons property 50 feet away into the air five cars away you would be wearing a pair of handcuffs.
Then your corvette would have been on the back of a tow truck. You escalated the situation and were the aggressor. According to your description and details described :smt033


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

pic said:


> Y
> 
> If there happened to be a police officer that witnessed you physically, maliciously throw the persons property 50 feet away into the air five cars away you would be wearing a pair of handcuffs.
> Then your corvette would have been on the back of a tow truck. You escalated the situation and were the aggressor. According to your description and details described :smt033


This is why I would have pretended I didn't notice their property placed disrespectfully on my vehicle, and simply drove off with it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

EvilTwin said:


> One of the reasons I come to these forums is to constantly share my experiences and also to see other points of view so I can hone my life responses to problems..
> 
> the idea really is, how to deescalate things that effect your life..


Except that you don't seem to see the validity of others' responses. That is common everywhere, so don't think I'm singling you out - just noting it.

And I would not call throwing groceries "de-escalating" At all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Lee Hunter:


> This is why I would have pretended I didn't notice their property placed disrespectfully on my vehicle, and simply drove off with it.


Great idea!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We all deal with life's problems, issues, challenges, and situations, differently. 

By comparing your response to those of others, it gives you a chance to see if you really are all that crazy or not.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

desertman said:


> Lee Hunter:
> 
> Great idea!


that would not have happened. she was right there.. She took down my license number and there was surveillance cameras, there was no follow up... chance would be slim that I would have got into any trouble... but I do agree I acted in anger. Which I've already agreed too. Most cops are car people... at least all the ones I've met... was my actions understandable? I have a ten thousand dollar paint job on my car... Do I have the right to drive it and park it anywhere?? you bet.. does the convenience of my car next to her at the right height make it a logical and understandable resting place for her grocery bags? No. was it rude? yes, on her part. Will she ever disrespect another car with her groceries? No... next time I wont throw them, just push them off..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

EvilTwin said:


> that would not have happened. she was right there.. She took down my license number and there was surveillance cameras, there was no follow up... chance would be slim that I would have got into any trouble... but I do agree I acted in anger. Which I've already agreed too. Most cops are car people... at least all the ones I've met... was my actions understandable? I have a ten thousand dollar paint job on my car... Do I have the right to drive it and park it anywhere?? you bet.. does the convenience of my car next to her at the right height make it a logical and understandable resting place for her grocery bags? No. was it rude? yes, on her part. Will she ever disrespect another car with her groceries? No... next time I wont throw them, just push them off..


Well, at least she didn't have a newborn that needed changing, and she used the hood of your car to do it on.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Uu


EvilTwin said:


> that would not have happened. she was right there.. She took down my license number and there was surveillance cameras, there was no follow up... chance would be slim that I would have got into any trouble... but I do agree I acted in anger. Which I've already agreed too. Most cops are car people... at least all the ones I've met... was my actions understandable? I have a ten thousand dollar paint job on my car... Do I have the right to drive it and park it anywhere?? you bet.. does the convenience of my car next to her at the right height make it a logical and understandable resting place for her grocery bags? No. was it rude? yes, on her part. Will she ever disrespect another car with her groceries? No... next time I wont throw them, just push them off..


I thought it was the pocket book you threw away. You threw the groceries also? Which is it?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Uu
> 
> I thought it was the pocket book you threw away. You threw the groceries also? Which is it?


Both, from how I read it.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I threw a pocket book once, and first.... I also threw two grocery bags at another time... I threw the pocket book in the next row and about 4 cars down... I threw the groceries. in the same row that I was in. just threw them off my car.. got in it and drove away...


----------

